# Price of Paracord Products



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I was at the Outdoor show yesterday and the booth that had all paracord products wasn't there this year like they were last year but I did notice that every other booth seemed to be selling some sort of paracord item with bracelets being the most popular. 

One thing that I noticed is that everyone that was selling bracelets had them priced at $5. The duck call lanyards, necklaces, and slings was selling for $8-$20. 

The market is so flooded with the Chinese made paracord products that honest hard working people that make each paracord product by hand using quality materials has to sell at a loss just to stay a float.

Okay my rant is over. Here is a pic of a 50 cal sniper rifle from one of the booths. I'm a big fan of the 50 cal.


----------



## Sparky_D (Aug 7, 2013)

Ahhh, the .50 BMG Sniper Rifle.
For those times when you want to shoot something in the front yard from the back yard and don't feel like walking around the house...

As for the project prices, that's why I try to keep my product relevant to the local community (school pride colors, local sports teams, etc...).

My Seahawks colored bracelets sold out in one weekend...


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Lol. 

Did you make any Patriots bracelets?


----------



## Sparky_D (Aug 7, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> Lol.
> 
> Did you make any Patriots bracelets?


That's what I used to hold the bundles of Hawks braceletts, lol


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

sparky_d said:


> that's what i used to hold the bundles of hawks braceletts, lol


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

